# Main Street Bicycles, Carpentersville, IL. BIKETOBERFEST 10/1/16



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2016)

Found this surfing...

SATURDAY OCT.1st The 6th ANNUAL
FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST

Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
SHOW HOURS 9 AM - 2:30 PM
Rain date Sun. Oct 2nd  *(rain date changed to Oct. 8th)*
Host Main Street Bicycles


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm going!  (big woop)


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2016)

Bump. Who's going?


----------



## the tinker (Sep 26, 2016)

I will get there at 0700. Will have to leave no later then 1100. Bringing  some bikes and stuff to sell at the swap..........


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2016)

yeah!


----------



## dj rudy k (Sep 28, 2016)

SATURDAY OCT.1st The 6th ANNUAL
FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST

Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
SHOW HOURS 9 AM - 2:30 PM
Rain date Sun. Oct 8th
Host Main Street Bicycles

AN ANTIQUE –CLASSIC – CUSTOM - BICYCLE SHOW –
SWAP MEET AND OPEN HOUSE !

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS! FAT TIRE! MID WEIGHT! LIGHT WEIGHT!
STINGRAYS! KRATE! BMX! MUSCLE BIKES! WHIZZER TYPE!
JUVENILE! RAT Bikes! FIXE’s! & OLD RACERS!

ENTRY FEE for Show Bikes $5 
ENTRY FEE for Swap Space $20
INDIVIDUAL BIKES for Sale $5 
SPECTATORS FREE!

REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW! – At 2:00
Then a short Photo Shoot / Fall Ride on the paved Historic Fox
Bike Path into Dundee and back! 3 miles – (optional)

THIS IS AN OUT DOOR EVENT 
MAIN STREET BIKES IS LOCATED AT
39 E. Main St in Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL 847-783-0362
Right off the Fox River Bike Trail a 1/4 mile East of Rte. 31
FOR MORE INFO CALL Rudy K @ 224-587-6803


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2016)

Are we getting rained out? 
Hope not, I can't make it next week...


----------



## the tinker (Sep 30, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Are we getting rained out?
> Hope not, I can't make it next week...




I hope not too. What if it just looks like rain?   Don't wanna ride up there for nothing......and if you can't make it up there next week, who will I pick on?   I wanted to stop by your place and steal some more stuff outta your parts drawers while you play with that stupid rottweiler of yours.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2016)

I called Rudy (haven't heard yet) and called the shop. Shop said they usually determine that am......


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2016)

Wel if they do call it, the CABEr's can head to my house.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 30, 2016)

Can I bring Mike and Jerry?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2016)

Sure. But they Can't smoke.
6:00 am




Sat, Oct 1

Showers

59°      90%     NNE 7 mph
7:00 am



Sat, Oct 1

Showers

58°     75%     NNE 6 mph
8:00 am



Sat, Oct 1

Showers

59°    85%   NNE 6 mph
9:00 am



Sat, Oct 1

Showers

59°      75%      NNE 7 mph
10:00 am



Sat, Oct 1

Showers

60°     50%      NNE 7 mph
11:00 am



Sat, Oct 1

Showers

61°    70%      NNE 8 mph


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 30, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Can I bring Mike and Jerry?



 ya tinker dave bring mike and jerry to help on load all those bikes and parts .  from bicycle larry


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm going whether or not it rains


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Sep 30, 2016)

I just saw on facebook that the swap is cancelled tomorrow and moved to the 8th. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 30, 2016)

I can bring some tarps and a canopy of you guys want


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2016)

Its on FB.It will be Oct.8th


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 30, 2016)

Are you guys afraid of a little water?


----------



## the tinker (Sep 30, 2016)

Show bikes and rain don't mix.  Swap meets and rain don't mix.


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Show bikes and rain don't mix.  Swap meets and rain don't mix.



what bikes are you bringing??


----------



## the tinker (Sep 30, 2016)

The 41 excelsior, Has 3 rib light, non locking fork. now sports a tank with horn[??works???]and different bars and no rack since this photo was taken a couple years back. 


  the 47-48 Hawthorne is now  minus the light.....[ has different light on it now]Hawthorne has riverside mate tires on it. Rear wheel needs some"tweaking" and it has a noisy chain and has different handle bars and stem on it now.$425.00 for the Schwinn ...........$325.00 for the Hawthorne. These pictures were taken earlier this year.  Hawthorne is a re-paint. Schwinn is original paint.If these bikes don't sell at the swap the Hawthorne will become a "Fenderless Rat Rod" and so will the Schwinn....kinda into the fenderless  rat bike thing now.....









  Must be at swap to buy these bikes. If it is raining I won't be there.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2016)

Sheeeeeeeit!
OCT8
Interested
The 6th Annual FOX Valley Biketoberfest
Sat 8 AM · Carpentersville
94 people interested · 32 people going


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2016)

*Illinois Bicycle Shows, Swap Meets,Rides,Cycle Clubs.*
8 hrs ·


(Biketoberfest) Talked with my storm chaser friend. The weather forecast has changed to 10am too 2pm Heavy Thunderstorms. This makes it now a public safety issue from lighting, therefore we are going to use the rain date Oct 8th. I Needed to make decision ASAP people traveling from Iowa MS IN and WI. please help me fwd and pass the word.


----------



## Cooper S. (Oct 2, 2016)

Did it rain over there yet? It hasn't rained at all by me


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2016)

just light rain by c'ville, but enough to make a cool meet pukey.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 6, 2016)

We are going to get a second chance this Sat.    Looks like a cool but real nice fall day for the Biketober Fest.
Here is some of the stuff I am bringing.  What don't sell I will probably bring to Mem. Lane.
Most is Monark stuff. Couple Schwinn fenders and locking fork.  49-50 Higgins fork.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2016)

did you lose you bladder there?


----------



## the tinker (Oct 6, 2016)

bricycle said:


> did you lose you bladder there?





you must be referring to the epoxy I spilled a while back.......Speaking of bladders next time I come over there, and you go out to walk that nasty dog of yours, I plan to rifle thru your parts drawers and pilfer as much stuff my pockets can handle.
Last time every time I tried to pick something up that Rottweiler of yours about took my arm off.........


----------



## the tinker (Oct 7, 2016)

Loading up the pick-up truck after dinner for tomorrow's swap. Will get to bed early and hope to see some fellow Cabe members at biketoberfest on the banks of the scenic Fox River . Will be getting cold soon.......this is the last outdoor show & swap for the year here in Illinois. Going to be a nice day!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 7, 2016)

WEAR YOUR LONG JOHNS!
DOWN TO 43 DEGREES OVER NIGHT!


----------

